# OEM wheel Database, 130 wheels now!



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/ 
I just added 2 new wheels to the OEM Wheel Database, so that makes for 130 factory VW alloy rims for you drool over.
Wheels just added:


DO NOT LEECH the big photos, trust me, you don't want to do this. There is a little text bit that you can copy/paste to so the little thumbnails show up like the 2 above.
If you find the site useful, give this thread a bump so the next person can find it. Also, if you like the site, send me a post card. Surely more than 3 people in the last 4 years liked this crap.


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: OEM wheel Database, 130 wheels now! (penclnck)*

Great info! 
People are always throwing names around, and it's sometimes tough to find a pic.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: OEM wheel Database, 130 wheels now! (autoxmack)*

good job, now lets put some names on those unknown wheels, especially the early ones.
btw, there are two types of Zandvoort, one painted as shown, and one that has a machined face with only clear.


_Modified by QuantumSyncro at 12:45 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Jef:
The lone A5/ MkV wheel that remains nameless is the "Charleston." There's also another MkV wheel that's not on there- the replacement wheel for the SevenX. It's a 17" silver-painted version of the Hufeisen (Detroit). The name? Denver.
BTW, I see what you did there. I'm talking about the key for your Passats. Is it something that's particularly involved? Would it be possible with a 2006 Jetta and a 2008 Rabbit, or am I probably looking at too many differences?


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone know which wheels this is:


----------



## johnnyvonswanson (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

i could be wrong, but i think the eurospec MKV R32 wheel is missing. 
-Joe


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Airkat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airkat* »_anyone know which wheels this is:









I believe that one is known as "Chicago."


----------



## Airkat (Jul 4, 2004)

YES! Thanks.
For anyone else looking for them, here they are:
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=138


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (Airkat)*

Bump for a good thread...now for my preferences:
Mk1 - prolly Avus
Mk2 - Le Castellet
Mk3 - Long Beach
Mk4 - Delta


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel Database, 130 wheels now! (penclnck)*

Scored some wheels to pop onto the scale, weight info added for the following:




Enjoy... and remember, don't leach the big photos, you cut/paste the info to post thumbnails like the ones above right off each wheel's page.


----------



## opus_opus (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: OEM wheel Database, 130 wheels now! (penclnck)*

Hi, do you have a similar website for Audi wheels?
I am looking for the OEM Audi 2001-2002 A6 2.7T sport package rim weight and ET.
Thanks.


----------



## opus_opus (Dec 19, 2004)

BTW, the B5 Adelaide rim weight 15x7 is 15.5lb based on a bathroom scale.


----------



## khriz (Jun 19, 2007)

i love you bump


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (khriz)*

OEM Audi TT 16"x7" wheels 5x100


----------

